# 4x4 edge pairing



## Me (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm trying to get faster at my 4x4, so far i've gotten down to an average of 3:04.xx i figure the big thing that slows me down is the edge pairing, so i'm wondering how i could practice how to get faster or more simply put which edge pairing meathod is faster (i use 2-pair)?


----------



## pjk (Jul 14, 2006)

I'll move this to speedcubing.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 14, 2006)

I use 6 pair, then 4, then 2. This way I avarage about 2.20 (and still getting faster). It seems that all good 4x4x4 solvers use 6 pair. The main reason for me to do this is that during the 6-pairing you only have to search in the upper and lower layer, not in the middle one.

The actual amount of moves on average is just about the same. I found that edge pairing has more to do with concentration and the ability to find edges, as opposed to performing lightning fast moves.

Practise edge pairing on the 5x5x5 (I do 6, 6, 6, 4, 2) a lot, than do it on the 4x4x4.


----------



## cmhardw (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi,

I wrote a tutorial about 4x4 speedsolving and how you can do edge pairing. In the tutorial I describe the 2 pair, 4 pair, and 6 pair method. I very rarely use the 6 pair idea, and will occasionaly use the 4 pair idea. Almost all the time I use a 2 pair approach. When I am really in pratice I average about 65-66 seconds overall for the 4x4x4. The tutorial page for how I do edges is here: http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/4speedsolve2.html but keep in mind that it is heavily biased towards 2 pair solving. I do include a detailed section of how to solve via 6 pairs at a time, but I also include the reasons for why I almost never use that strategy.

Chris


----------

